# New sales & exchange section - Help!



## PUG (Feb 9, 2009)

Can anyone help me? I have posted my timeshare for sale but I am missing some of the dialogue boxes, such as name of resort, week to week ect....

The drop down boxes are in order on the directions but when I try to put in the information the boxes are not there!

Very confused & tired Richard K..


----------

